# KJV T. Newberry Study Bible



## SolaGratia (Sep 15, 2007)

Has anyone ever used this Bible? It is was out of print but now being reprinted again.

Using a unique systems of symbols and signs, Thomas Newberry brings the original Hebrew and Greek text to life on every page. The print size is regular and each page contains just one column of text.

Leading words in the text printed in bold type 
Divine titles printed in the original languages in the margin 
Old Testament passages quoted in the New Testament CAPITALISED 
tables of weights, measures and coins, as well as a chart of Greek prepositions 
Some Greek manuscript readings noted at the foot of the page in the New Testament 
Alternate renderings in the margin with the actual Greek and Hebrew words spelt out 
'Single column' print across the page, a style more convenient to the eye than a two column layout 
A lower hyphen_ connecting several English words together which in the original languages are but one 
Poetic sections laid out so as to be distinguished form th enarrative 
Parallel passages always noted in the margin 
signs indication Greek Hebrew participles, articles, numbers, emphatic pronouns, prepositions, tenses and moods. 
1648 pages of text 
16 pages of maps and charts 
India Paper 
Semi-yapp Calfskin Leather 
Ribbon Marker 
Gold Gilt Edges 

Link:Gospel Folio Press-KJV Newberry Reference Penflod Edition Bible


----------



## SolaGratia (Sep 15, 2007)

I found this article online regarding the Editor and this Bible so I guess nevermind. Although it looks like a nice KJV paragraph Bible, with an attractive readable layout but I am not to sure after reading the article.

Link:The George Ricker Berry Interlinear: Corrupt Foundation


----------

